# My BEST Buck



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Tonight was special as I was able to get my entire family out for my CWMU deer hunt. The country was stunning, and it sure was fun to have so many little willing helpers who offered to hold a leg, hold the head, cut the meat, etc...

The buck was packing an ear tag - first deer I’ve personally seen with one.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Pretty cool. Congrats!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Congrats! Great deer!


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Awesome job and very cool to have family with ya


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats on a nice 2 point. Great to see the whole family there to help, makes for some great memories and stories.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Great job and even better with the family out to help!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Sounds like some memories were made. I love the look of a big forky.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Hell ya!! Congrats Jeff!! Buck of a lifetime right there. It’s tough enough just to get the whole family out let alone have it come together on a nice buck!! Way to go!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

That’s a really good looking buck, congratulations brother!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Congrats on a real nice two point and having the family there with you!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Priceless. Well done.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! It’s crazy how life changes and memories become sweeter when little ones are involved!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Congrats Jeff on a great hunt!


----------



## Bradthorup (May 27, 2018)

Congrats on the buck, and roll tide🤘


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Congrats! Good looking buck!!


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Congrats. Well done.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Hell yeah JEFF!!! Way to go and what an amazing thing to have all the family there to experience it.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! What CWMU did you draw?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Great job Jeff! You're doing great things getting the wife and kiddos involved!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good post! Alot of times the best bucks are not the biggest. One of my favorite "harvest" pictures is of a kindof small 2pt my wife shot. Everything else about that deer / hunt were outstanding, and one of my fondest memories. 

The deer went on a short death run for about 40 yards. My son then about 8... we pretended we didnt know where it dropped so we went on a trailing "hunt" from where it was hit... following blood drops through thick sage. It was an "adventure" for him and he though it was super duper cool. Beautiful warm day... just perfect. The buck however was not a 180" trophy... but a great trophy none the less.

-DallanC


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

nice buck , what was the ear tag for ?


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats! Way to get it done with the whole family involved! Is it your best buck because of the memories that were made?


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Congrats on a terrific deer, and thank you for the reminder about what's most important to me when I'm hunting. Very timely post going into this weekend.

The smallest deer I've ever killed is easily my most favorite memory of a deer harvest. I had my wife who hadn't grown up in a hunting family and my two kids with me. While its easily the smallest I have, its by far my best buck because of the experience I was able to share with the people I care about most.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

What a monster 2 point. Congrats!


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

congrats!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Super  nice job!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks guys!

I’m not sure what the ear tag is for ... I’m planning on calling the local DWR office on Monday and asking about it. 

Yes, this is by far my BEST buck because of the memories made and who I got to share the experience with. My wife has always been supportive of me hunting and introducing our children to it, but this is the first time she actually joined me on the hunt and was there for the whole ordeal.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations Jeff!!


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Nice buck sporting that earring. What a memory!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I know what you mean by best buck. In the past eight years I've killed six 4 point or better bucks. Four of them are once in a lifetime bucks for most guys but the two smaller bucks are just as special because my son was with me and I shot them in the morning on his birthday and still had time to get home and party.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Way to go!0


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats! Great job getting the whole crew involved!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Always more to a trophy than inches, congrats!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Update on the ear tag - this buck was part of the relocation of urban deer from either Herriman or Bountiful back in 2016 or 2017.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well done sir! Smiles all around!


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Congrats!!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Cool to have your family with you. I've been trying to talk my wife into hunting for years. Now she looks forward to her yearly vacation where I take all my sons hunting.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good on ya!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice Buck! and way cool getting the family involved nothing but good times and memories! congrats


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

That's awesome. And pretty cool to get to have a little history on the animal.


----------



## ShedyGaGa (Oct 12, 2019)

CPA,

This thread put a smile on my face as I 100% agree with the "best buck" comment! You now have a memory that will not soon fade. I am envious as I don ot think I could get my whole family of five to come out on a hunt and enjoy it with me. Too many other interests that my daughter and two sons have taken to. But....this thread gives me hope! Any time you can get the family to a sacred place such as the mountains do it! These kids are growing up in a mixed up world and I often wonder if my kids realize how amazing a sunrise and a sunset is in the mountains.

Congrats on two accomplishments......The nice buck and getting the family out there!


----------



## ShedyGaGa (Oct 12, 2019)

CPA,

This thread put a smile on my face as I 100% agree with the "best buck" comment! You now have a memory that will not soon fade. I am envious as I don ot think I could get my whole family of five to come out on a hunt and enjoy it with me. Too many other interests that my daughter and two sons have taken to. But....this thread gives me hope! Any time you can get the family to a sacred place such as the mountains do it! These kids are growing up in a mixed up world and I often wonder if my kids realize how amazing a sunrise and a sunset is in the mountains.

Congrats on two accomplishments......The nice buck and getting the family out there!


----------

